# 2009 ICD-9 Fever Codes



## pbennetts (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone clarify the new fever codes for me.  "780.60 is for unspecifed fever and 780.61 is for fever presenting with conditions classified elsewhere."
I am not quite clear on when to use the 780.61.  Would I use it with pharngitis, strep, abdominal pain or what?  ICD-9 lists more chronic type conditions under the 780.61, like leukemia,neutropenia, and sickle-cell disease.
Thank you for the help and claification.

Patty Bennetts
CPC,LPN


----------



## lphillips (Dec 15, 2008)

*780.60 vs. 780.61*

Chapter 16 information listed at the start of the chapter in my book states:

"Code 780.6X (fever) includes 780.61, fever in conditions classified elsewhere, with a note stating to code the underlying condition. The note includes conditions such as leukemia and sickle-cell disease. Fever is not an integral part of either of these conditions; therefore it is reported as an additional diagnosis when present. There are specific codes for fever in certain situations: 780.62 postoperative; 780.63 postvaccination."

I have been using 780.60 when coding fever with 462, 034.0 as necessary.

Hope this helps


----------



## lphillips (Dec 15, 2008)

*also FYI*

Just thought I would also mention that you might get more replies if you post your diagnosis questions under the diagnosis forum - scroll down farther in the forum listings to medical coding - you will see listing for all types of specialties, diagnosis, E/M & general discussions. This forum is "Local Chapters - General Discussions" for discussions regarding local chapters.


----------

